Ask HN: How do I trade Bitcoins smartly? - avadhoot
======
bobbba
If you are in the US i would start with Coinbase and their trading platform
GDAX. With regards to trading strategy it is dependent on your personal
preference and the time/resources you have to devote. I am using the buy and
hold method which has worked out well due to the steady price increase and
minimal volatility the coin has had over the past two years.

